# Etwas zum Knobeln



## soong (7. Dez 2014)

Hallo liebe Liebende! 

Ich habe eine Knobelaufgabe bekommen, die ich versuche zu Lösen - allerdings ohne Erfolg. Vielleicht könntet ihr mir da ja weiter helfen?

Hier der Auszug:

Das folgende mathematische Rätsel eröffnet einige spannende Einblicke in die elementare Zahlentheorie:


Gott wählt zwei Zahlen a und b im Bereich {2, 3, . . . , N}, wobei a = b möglich ist, und gibt
Mr. Summe die Summe S = a + b und Mr. Produkt das Produkt P = a * b. Nun ergibt sich folgender Dialog:

    Mr. Produkt sagt:

    „Ich kenne die beiden Zahlen nicht.“

    Mr. Summe sagt:

    „Ich kenne die Zahlen auch nicht, aber ich wusste, dass Du sie auch nicht kanntest.“

    Mr. Produkt antwortet:

    „Dann kenne ich die Zahlen.“

    Darauf Mr. Summe:

    „Dann kenne ich sie auch!“

Welche Zahlen hat Gott gewählt?

    Lösen Sie das Problem zunächst für N = 100, d. h. Zahlen a und b zwischen 2 und 100?
    Welche Lösung(en) ergeben sich für N = 1000?

Hinweis: Erstellen Sie ein Programm, welches für ein gegebenes N alle korrekten Lösungen (Zahlenpaare) ausgibt. Erstellen Sie zum Prüfen jeder Aussage eine Funktion. N wird als Argument an das Programm übergeben. 

... Ich danke schon mal im Voraus für jeden Ansatz!


----------



## HarleyDavidson (8. Dez 2014)

Na verfolg doch mal den Text und notiere dir:
- welche Variablen gegeben sind
- welche Vorgänge geprüft werden müssen

Variablen:
Der Zahlenbereich
Die beiden Zahlen a und b
Die Summe S und das Produkt P

Welche Vorgänge müssen geprüft werden?
Zwei Zahlen aus dem genannten Bereich  müssen ein bestimmtes Produkt / eine bestimmte Summe ergeben
Für welche Fälle sind die beiden Zahlen für Produkt / Summe identisch?

Das ist doch schon mal ein netter Ansatz, mit dem man was schaffen kann!


----------

